# Led Thread



## Kevin (Jan 15, 2012)

Thread rules:

This thread is only Zepplin videos (or audio tracks). 

You can post only one video at a time.

You can post another one as soon as someone else has posted one but not two in a row. 

Violations will mean removal or your post. No I'm not a control freak there's a method to my madness - you'll see why. 

And by the way, anyone who wants to start their own music thread you too can make your own rules and I will abide by them just the same and make sure your rules are followed by everyone else; your thread, your rules. 

It's tough to figure out which one I want to post first, because LZ is almost certainly my overall favorite band, in any genre, and by a wide margin. I could never pick a favorite LZ song, so I'll just post the last one I was listening to on the way home form our daughter's birthday party tonight.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jan 15, 2012)

Zeppelin, one of those bands that has so many great songs that I crank up everytime they come on the radio yet I have never purchased a single album.

There are so many great ones to pick from but this one has to be my all time favorite....

[video=youtube]www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9TGj2jrJk8[/video]


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Kevin (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

...as I play air drums...

.


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 16, 2012)

Daren said:


> ...as I play air drums...



and doing a great job of it I might add.

I love this one..................


----------



## BassBlaster (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Kevin (Jan 16, 2012)

Daren-the-air-drummer . . . you'll love this audio track of JHB drum track masterpiece to the vid you posted.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Kevin (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## txpaulie (Jan 27, 2012)

Kevin said:


>


----------

